
Hong Kong is slashing its already-low taxes after a $12B surplus surprise - prostoalex
https://qz.com/917383/hong-kong-the-worlds-freest-economy-is-slashing-its-already-low-taxes-after-a-12-billion-surplus-surprise/
======
FabHK
Gotta love HK. In 2012, they also made too much money, and so they just gave
every permanent resident HKD 6000 (about USD 750).

Mind you, there are many problems in the territory. But a government that
actually returns surplus to the citizens - respect :-)

